# ASP form mailer script on Godaddy.com



## voyager767 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,
I'm starting a new business and designed my first web site in Web Easy Pro 7. Since this is my first attempt, I think I came up with pretty good results. But I have a problem that I can't seem to find help for. I created and customized a form on my web site to collect data which I intend to put into a MS Access database. I published my site on Godaddy. My form works on the computer I created the site on and generates an e-mail to my address with the data. But on other computers, including my laptop, when the data is sent it just sends a blank e-mail with no attachment. On Web Easy's site it says I need to get a form-mailer script from my web host. I contacted Godaddy, but they are not any help. They directed me to a page that has examples and said to put that into my program for the form. When I put it into the HTML Action on my form, the result is that when the form is sent I get page not found. Godaddy tech support told me to put in all the data in their example on the page, but that doesn't work when I try it, although looking at it I believe that it is just an example, not necessarilly correct for just any situation. Here's the url, if anyone cares to look: 

http://help.godaddy.com/article.php?...2&topic_id=100

Meanwhile, I sent them an e-mail requesting help and they said they don't support 3rd party programs. Web Easy doesn't seem to be any help, as they just say I have to get the form mailer scipt from the web host. I've created an alternate page on my site where people will have to copy and paste the data into an e-mail and send it to me. But that is just a temporary fix until I can get the form working properly. Considering biting the bullet and buying Dreamweaver and redoing my site with that. Does anyone have any suggestions, or think Dreamweaver is the way to go. Here's my site if anyone cares to look. 

http://coastalspeeddating.com

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ voyager767: Welcome to TSF!

The link you gave forwarded me to a page that did not exist. Can you put your test-form-holding-webpage online for us to review and post the form-mailer script here?

No need to go to Dreamweaver yet!


----------



## voyager767 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had problems with their links too, although I thought that one worked. Try this one:

http://help.godaddy.com/article.php?article_id=512&topic_id=100

If that doesn't work, try:

http://help.godaddy.com/article_list.php?topic_id=100

and then go to the "Using the ASP Form-Mailer" link.

Thanks...voyager767


----------

